# The desolation of smaug



## Keira (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a question it's been bugging me forever. In the second film of the hobbit when Bilbo used the ring to drive the spiders away, when he has the ring on he is able to understand black speech, which I get, but then he takes the ring off and he can still understand the spider saying "it stings" that is not possible and it bugs me, so my question is, am I wrong? Or is it just a fluke in the movie? Did peter Jackson really miss that? Like that's a big part.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 7, 2015)

I think in the book at least, Bilbo was able to understand the spiders with or without the ring. I could be wrong, it's been a few years since I've read the book. Movie wise, I wouldn't put anything past PJ it was probably a fluke.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 16, 2016)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I think in the book at least, Bilbo was able to understand the spiders with or without the ring. I could be wrong, it's been a few years since I've read the book. Movie wise, I wouldn't put anything past PJ it was probably a fluke.




I might be wrong but I thought Bilbo (in the book) couldn't understand the spider's even with the ring. I might be wrong, but that was how I interpreted it.


----------

